# Strong Field Dogs Cassie X Titan



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

I am excited to announce the planned early February breeding of HR Wasatch's Resolute Cassie to HRCH Runs Creek Red Hot Titan MH. Titan belongs to Mark Atwater of UpClosePhoto. Titan stays busy hunting during the season and training for the Master National and Grand when hunting season is over. He will be running at the Grand this spring in Texas. The rest of his accomplishments and vital statistics can be seen at HRCH Runs Creek Red Hot Titan MH.

Those that have trained or hunted with Cassie know her well. Cassie is the result of over 25 years of field golden breeding from Wasatch Kennels out of Colorado. She completed her HR title at age 2 and will run Finished and Upland tests later this year. She is sharp marker, and has the brains and nose you would expect from a top golden. She has a big motor when hunting migratory or upland birds along with superior line and blind manners. She also has a terrific off switch when walking through Lowes in Little Elm,TX(where she is a favorite), sitting in the pickup, or hanging out with the family. Nobody is a stranger to Cassie.

Test Breeding is up on K9data:

Pedigree: Titan x Cassie


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope all goes well with the pregnancy and you have a nice litter.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweese said:


> ... She also has a terrific off switch when walking through Lowes in Little Elm,TX(where she is a favorite), sitting in the pickup, or hanging out with the family. Nobody is a stranger to Cassie...


I love seeing this included in your brags. I think that matters so much if a dog is going to be part of a family and not just with a pro all the time. 

Fingers crossed that you're posting photos of a big, healthy litter here soon!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Cassie is a very lovely dog, I'm sure the pups will be wonderful.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

They will be some beautiful puppies.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, those will be gorgeous pups!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome litter! Cannot wait to see the puppies.


----------

